# Princeton, WV - F B&T at Vets



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11707591

Female B&T brought to vets office by people who found her. Now she needs a home, she LOVES kids and is motherly to them. Pls contact the vet office at 304-425-6501








[/img]


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Now, if this picture doesn't say a thousand words.....


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

awwww! That is so sweet!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Ohhh what a sweetie!


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

BUMP!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Anyone, don't forget her.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

She has not been forgotten. It is my understanding from the vet's office that there is a strong possibility she will be adopted locally tomorrow by a family. They met her today and it went well. The vet's office said they will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

YEAH!!! Fingers crossed, she look so sweet.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: ADOPTED Princeton, WV - F B&T at Vets*

I just spoke with Princeton Vet. Associates - this girl did adopt to the family that met her last week and what I didn't realize is that she is HW positive and the family is handling her treatment with the vet - so it sounds as if she has an excellent family.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: ADOPTED Princeton, WV - F B&T at Vets*

Oh thank Goodness!


----------

